# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  chung cư cầu giấy center point thiết kế 2 đơn nguyên

## ailopdiu

Chung cư cầu giấy center point được thiết kế và phân bố tại 2 đơn nguyên một cách rất hợi lý là :Đơn Nguyên 1 và Đơn Nguyên 2 của dự án. Với lối thiết kế độc đáo và hiện đại, Căn Hộ Chung cư 110 cầu giấy sẽ mang đến cho quý khách sự lựa chọn đa dạng cho nhu cầu của mình để ở hay cho thuê văn phòng

Như chúng ta đã biết chung cư 110 cầu giấy là nơi trung tâm giải trí được thiết kế với 31 tầng trong đó: 7 tầng trung tâm thương mại và 24 tầng căn hộ cao cấp. Hài hòa giữa các phòng, đảm bảo yếu tố không gian thoáng căn hộ các lô gia; cửa sổ đón gió và ánh sáng tự nhiên.

Thiết kế căn hộ 110 cầu giấy đa dạng và đẳng cấp,Với tiêu chí mang lại sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho khách hàng, đối tượng tài chính 1 tỷ đến 3 tỷ. Nên chủ đầu tư tập trung xây dựng mô hình nhà thiết kế đa dạng diện tích phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng khách hàng

– Căn hộ 45m2: 1 ngủ, 1 vệ sinh

– Căn hộ 58m2: 2 ngủ, 1 vệ sinh

– Căn hộ 64m2 – 69m2 – 70m2 – 77m2 thiết kế 2 ngủ, 2 vệ sinh

– Căn hộ 78m2 – 80m2 – 91m2 thiết kế 3 ngủ, vệ sinh

Hotline 0912 986 686 website : thongtinchungcuhanoi.com

----------

